# Lightscribe LaCie labeler



## ALSantos (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi.
I have installed a LaCie DVD+/-RW Drive - d2 and Porsche - lightscribe based on TSSTcorp SW-S162L.
The device is working fine with itunes, iphoto, etc. Computer sees the device: vendor supported.
I have a problem regarding the software LaCie LightScribe Labeler. The previous version (1.01) came with the product, but did not recognize the drive. 
After the download of the new version  LightScribe host software 1.4.105.1 and LaCie LightScribe Labeler Updater 1.1 -, the application quits immediately after launch (stays in the dock for a few seconds, but the icon disappears immediately).
I dont know what to do. Can you give some solutions?
My computer is a Mac ibook G4, Mac Os X 10.4.7, PowerPC.
Thanks


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry, I'm having trouble finding your model. Could you show me what page it's on on the LaCie website?


----------



## ALSantos (Aug 8, 2006)

You can see the drive on the LaCie website:
http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10311


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

Try running through the suggestions on these pages:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.4/en/mh1927.html
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301084
http://www.thexlab.com/faqs/multipleappsquit.html


----------



## ALSantos (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks. I will try it. Hope it fixes it.


----------



## ALSantos (Aug 8, 2006)

Didn't work. 

I have found this message in the console.log:

crash report written to: /Users/als/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/LaCie LightScribe Labeler.crash.log
dyld: Symbol not found: __ZTVN10__cxxabiv120__si_class_type_infoE
  Referenced from: /usr/lib/liblightscribe.1.dylib
  Expected in: dynamic lookup

I don&#8217;t know how to resolve the problem. And LaCie support is not helpful&#8230;


----------



## PeterPresto (Aug 9, 2006)

ALSantos,

I'm having the exact same problem here.

I have two clean systems installed, both with system version 10.4.7.

On one of them, the application crashes just as you have described, with the same error messagae.

On the other system, the application runs, but when i try to print a label, i get the following:

-----------------------------
Host Name:      peter-presto-mac-g5
Date/Time:      2006-08-09 16:42:31.393 +0200
OS Version:     10.4.7 (Build 8J135)
Report Version: 4

Command: LLLPrintTask
Path:    /Applications/LaCie LightScribe Labeler/LaCie LightScribe Labeler.app/Contents/MacOS/LLLPrintTask
Parent:  LaCie LightScribe Labeler [241]

Version: ??? (1.1 )

PID:    245
Thread: Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

Symbol not found: __ZTVN10__cxxabiv120__si_class_type_infoE
  Referenced from: /usr/lib/liblightscribe.1.dylib
  Expected in: dynamic lookup
--------------------------------------

So it's the same symbol that is not being found in both cases.

Please let me know if you fixed your problem, i could use the information! If i find a solution, i will post it here aswell.

With best regards
Peter Presto


----------



## Pascal (Aug 13, 2006)

ALSantos said:


> I have found this message in the console.log:
> 
> crash report written to: /Users/als/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/LaCie LightScribe Labeler.crash.log
> dyld: Symbol not found: __ZTVN10__cxxabiv120__si_class_type_infoE
> ...


I also have the same LLLPrintTask crashing problem. I can certify that it all worked smoothly in July (that means 13 days ago !)

I suspect that the latest security update (2006-004) is the culprit of this problem. I intend on reinstalling a previous version of the OS from a backup and see if it works...


----------



## Pascal (Aug 14, 2006)

After experimenting, I can say that the security update is not to blame : I reverted to 10.4.6 and I had the same problem.

In the meantime, LaCie support replied to my request for help by informing me that I should uninstall the LightScribe libraries and reinstall the previous version...

*Here is what you should drag to the trash* (type Command-Shift-G in the Finder if you don't see the folder called /usr/) :
/usr/lib/liblightscribe.dylib
/usr/lib/liblightscribe.1.dylib
/usr/share/doc/lightscribeLicense.rtf
/Library/Receipts/lightscribe.pkg

*Here is what you should install instead* :
http://www.lacie.com/download/drivers/LSHS_1.4.67.1_Mac.pkg.tar

And you know what ? It works !

It also fits in time since version 105 of the LSHS (LightScribe Host Software) was released on the 26th of July... and I hadn't burned LightScribe labels since then.

Happy ending !


----------



## ALSantos (Sep 4, 2006)

Pascal,

Did it work after the reinstalling of OS? 

I dont understand. I installed Disclabel 3.3.1. (demonstration version). The machine printed the label. 

The problem is with the laCie lightscribe program labeler.


----------



## ALSantos (Sep 4, 2006)

Pascal,

I have tried your solution. It work nicely.

Thanks for your help. 

Also a happy ending.


----------



## Pascal (Sep 4, 2006)

My pleasure ! ;-)

(No need to answer the post previous to your last, I guess !)


----------



## karavite (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey all, would you still recommend getting one of these units?


----------



## ALSantos (Oct 2, 2006)

The machine is working nicely. For the time being I recommend the referred unit.


----------



## RobertJohnston (Oct 2, 2006)

I have also had a lot of problems with a LaCie drive and Lightscribe. My drive has been "repared"twice and then replaced. I then tried disclabel and it works fine. LaCie admitted there was a problem and are updating the software for Lighscribe, but that was at least 6 weeks ago. I'll stick to Disclabel.


----------

